# SD Tele



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

So, I only have an SD Tele and buying a Virgin Tivo and a shiny new HD Tele is looking a little too expensive at the moment.

I have noticed that the Virgin TV has a SCART socket. Can someone confirm that it will work fine with an SD Tele for the time being?


----------



## AdamInKent (Jan 10, 2011)

Karnak said:


> Can someone confirm that it will work fine with an SD Tele for the time being?


Yes, I had it confirmed to me that it will work with SD TVs when I booked my install.


----------



## AdamInKent (Jan 10, 2011)

And I can now confirm from personal experience, as my new TiVo is working just fine with my 28" CRT tele


----------



## stelloyd (Jan 9, 2003)

well that answers one of mine I asked below, thanks


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Why was there any reason to think that it _wouldn't_ work with an SD TV?


----------



## stelloyd (Jan 9, 2003)

[mod Edit]


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well that answered that question. Thanks


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for the (helpful) replies.


----------



## hornist (May 13, 2002)

I'm running mine fine with an SD CRT telly via SCART. The picture is fine, though I have to say that the menus aren't that great. They're readable, but don't really wow you. I expect they look good in HD.


----------

